# tau problems



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had a few small games with a guy who plays tau and he has hammered me into the ground on more than a few occasions, I play chaos usually Nurgle themed but despite my high toughness and superior saves i just cant escape the wrath of those pesky Crisis suits.

The games we play are small, usually around 500pt. My plague marines which I was once so proud of have in the new rules been seriously knocked by Ap2 and 1 weapons such as the plasma rifle and fusion blaster. Then just before I can do anything they zip 6' back and are out of range what can I do? I have thought about maybe some Missle launcher as they will ignore their armour and do instant death but I dont have any and the dam things are so expensive now days.

Any ideas?


----------



## Unholy Harbinger (Jul 19, 2009)

The trick for a 500 pt game (even more so agains tau and ig points cost) is not to go crazy with upgrades for your units go basic. I no how you feel about crisis suits they are a pain, I would go fast attack. Try rhinos there cheap and get you up the field.


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Harbinger that is basically what I had in mind masses of cheap units but the thing is that I still will never get into range because the dam suits just keep jumping around.

I would use rhinos but again cash is a factor and its alot of money for something that costs so little.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Get a Daemon Prince, pretend it has wings = win (Y)


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

> Get a Daemon Prince, pretend it has wings = win (Y)


hahaha ya that is great but sorry what I didnt mention is that this is a combat patrol situation which means no 3 wound models.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm afraid the only solution I see is Rhinos. 

If it's any consolation, using Transports for Troops is both more realistic, and effective at higher points values - it's almost a requirement for competitive play.


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

Perhaps I should scratch build some Rhinos. I know its off topic but does anyone have any links for some nice instructions or somethign I have never done it before.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not sure how combat patrol missions work, as I only started playing when 5th came out, but it seams to have been modified to some degree. If the limit of wounds is 2 maximum, Tau cannot play. Tau require a fire cast commander, all of which have at least three wounds. Knowing the rules have been changed, perhaps you could look for some way to get them clarified more.

If all else fails, use raptors, rhinos or bikes. The theme of how to kill tau is: get there fast.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

@Underground he can't take the commander but its not compulsory in a Combat patrol mission, it actually uses the example of a compulsory 3 wound model being ignored and the rest of the army being selected as normal. 

@Busihdo it may cost a lot of £ for little points but if its the difference between a loss and a win... you could always use small rhino sized boxes when playing until you can get the real thing.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Surreptitiously take the dimensions of a rhino at your local store and then build some out of lego! That's what one of my poorer friends has done, and it worked out pretty well for him. Plus, y'know, destroying the vehicle... you destroy the vehicle.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Am I the only person who think that taking a Dreadnought with Plasma Cannon would be a good idea?
That'll show the bastards.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

IIRC the maximum AV in a combat patrol game is 33, so a dreadnought can't be taken (12 +12 + 10 =34).

Also, a (mental) chaos dread with a plasma cannon, in a small army of plague marines? That's a terrible idea! You are a single fire frenzy away from nuking your own squad(s). 

I third (or fourth) the rhino idea. 2 x 7 plague marines with two special weapons and a rhino has real potential.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

OddJob said:


> IIRC the maximum AV in a combat patrol game is 33, so a dreadnought can't be taken (12 +12 + 10 =34).
> 
> Also, a (mental) chaos dread with a plasma cannon, in a small army of plague marines? That's a terrible idea! You are a single fire frenzy away from nuking your own squad(s).
> 
> I third (or fourth) the rhino idea. 2 x 7 plague marines with two special weapons and a rhino has real potential.


Ok fair enough.
Take a bloody Chosen squad filled with Plasma guns then.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

As others have said; use transports or other fast moving troops.
Don't spend too many points on anything in particular or you will not have enough on the table to seriously challenge the suits.

Drive up as close as you can in the Rhino's, fire smoke, wait until your next turn then hop out, fire your pistols and chaaaaaaaarge!


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok so im just going to suck it up and get the rhino (just one for now), so I think I have come to my solution thanks guys if you want to check out my proposed list:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=484431#post484431

Thanks alot for the help


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Jack Mac said:


> Surreptitiously take the dimensions of a rhino at your local store and then build some out of lego! That's what one of my poorer friends has done, and it worked out pretty well for him. Plus, y'know, destroying the vehicle... you destroy the vehicle.


Ahahahhahahaaaaaa! :laugh: Awesome.

Also, check Ebay/Wayland Games or something for Rhinos, they'll be much cheaper than fresh GW stuff.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

OddJob said:


> IIRC the maximum AV in a combat patrol game is 33, so a dreadnought can't be taken (12 +12 + 10 =34).
> 
> Also, a (mental) chaos dread with a plasma cannon, in a small army of plague marines? That's a terrible idea! You are a single fire frenzy away from nuking your own squad(s).
> 
> I third (or fourth) the rhino idea. 2 x 7 plague marines with two special weapons and a rhino has real potential.


Only if you walk in front of it...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Only if you walk in front of it...


Let's avoid opening that can of worms, shall we?


----------



## DJ Scribbles (Sep 23, 2009)

Daemon Prince.


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

pickles... look i can say random things you can't take in a combat patrol too

oh... new member... uhhh ya gotta get used to some of our member-bashing humor, don't take it personal 
Welcome to Heresy!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Let's avoid opening that can of worms, shall we?


Can of worms? It's really not. It's incredibly simple.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Can of worms? It's really not. It's incredibly simple.


I agree with you, but some people don't,


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Those people are wrong.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Winterous View Post
> Let's avoid opening that can of worms, shall we?


well, it is a rhino filled with plague marine, so not much of a difference :laugh:


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Those people are wrong.


This is like, my usual thinking process.


----------



## Nexus Satyr (Aug 4, 2009)

godzy said:


> well, it is a rhino filled with plague marine, so not much of a difference :laugh:


Haha nice one. _Looks at his dusty old Tin can Thousend sons_......Wait, a minute.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Those people are wrong.


Be that as it may, let's not start another argument you silly man!


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted by TheKingElessar
> Those people are wrong.
> 
> This is like, my usual thinking process.


Hahahaha thats how most of us feel I think


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Didnt we settle the Dread Crazy rule in mutiple Rule Disscussions?

Anywho the Rhino thing is a good Idea, I also try some Termies, they move and Shoot at Max range and will own those Suits in CC. Personelly the Chosen with 5 Plasma and a Rhino is awsome idea too.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Bushido said:


> Hahahaha thats how most of us feel I think


Funnily enough, I was thinking just an hour ago how we Gamers are among the most arrogant sons-of-bitches on the planet, and frequently think we're smarter than we really are. Myself included, of course.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

if you want rhinos go to a bits site :victory: but is just the body the tau will be hard to beat but, but chaos is my second choice army so i may be able to help. DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!!!:biggrin:


----------

